# A Big Howdy-doo from OK!



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there!!! Welcome to the HF  Have fun posting and if you have any questions feelf ree to ask. Great to have ya here!

-Lacy


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello Larissa, welcome to HF!!!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome Larissa! The horse forum is an amazing place!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome! =D


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to HF from another person in your area.  Always good to have more southerners here ;p


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

i saw that when i was looking at your horses! The BLM mustangs came into town back in the summer, but I still had Rose, and a colt on the way to work with. I do go up and look at them though. I liked a little sorrel gelding they had, but, i didnt have the time for it. Not till I get out of college anyway. XD luckily its only a four year degree and i got one year under my saddle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, that is one thing about them. There will always be more of them to be had. LOL. I aim to get another in a few years directly from the BLM. Both of mine were bought from other adopters who were slightly overwhelmed by the "wild" horses. ;p


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy it here .


----------

